# Interest? Stormtrooper RP



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The idea would be a squad of Tempestus Scions, one among a platoon or two under command of an Ordo Xenos Inquisitor investigating a genestealer cult on an Imperial Hive world. Enemies would include the obvious genestealers, cultists and hybrids, as well as the local gangs of the Hive world itself. Circumstances could become more complex if problems arise with the local authorities, and of course the ever present race against time to root out and excise the cult before it draws the attention of the Hive Fleets themselves. 

I don't often run a human based rp, so how does this sound?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I might be game for that. I'm pretty busy until mid-May, but after that I would be free


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Would the character slots only be that of stormtroopers? Or would there be other options for Inquisitorial retinue?

The reason I ask is that if it is only stormtroopers then the rp lends itself more heavily to a kick in the door, gun bunny dakka fest rather than an investigation 'there is Heresy here, we just need to find the root of the corruption!' mystery style rp.

I mean, I'm not against some good old fashioned dakka-porn in the underhive, but i'm curious if that is what you are really going for with the concept. Take Reever's rp right now, I knew from the get go it was going to be very combat heavy (it is orks!). But when I think about an investigation story involving the =][=, I think far more social interaction and Sherlock Holmes style work with a few intense sidebars of doors being kicked in and maybe a finally of the big takedown scene.

Or are you going for more of a confirmed Xenos presence and the story is just a hunt & kill type running fight?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Scion squad. The xenos presence would be all but confirmed by the time the scions arrive. The plot would begin as a traditional hunt and kill style affair before things get a bit more complicated.


----------



## TehFLibjib (Apr 6, 2016)

Do you require any real RP experience to be aloud to join?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

TehFLibjib said:


> Do you require any real RP experience to be aloud to join?


No. If you've looked around the other roleplay threads here and you think you can handle it, then you're welcome to join. It's a storytelling exercise more than a gaming one in thread style rp, so the only requirements are the ability to put together posts of a good quality that tell your character's pieces of the story.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm interested, if we can get enough people to join in. I would hate to see what happened to Euphrati's last thread happen again.


----------



## TehFLibjib (Apr 6, 2016)

though i'm still pissed at these kasrkin replacements, I think i'm gonna sign up for the RP.
That okay?


----------



## Decimus Arbiter (Apr 10, 2016)

I would also be interested (pending more details) if you are happy to have another new Heretic on board. :good:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright. Seems I have garnered interest then. 

I'll iron out the kinks and see if I can finalize a recruitment thread in the next few days.


----------

